

Yahoo's Bartz: most overpaid  - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2010/10/11/yahoos-bartz-most-overpaid/

======
hga
While I'm none too fond of Carol Bartz, the article and the source it's based
on are ignoring the severe challenges a failing company faces when it tries to
recruit someone. Its very common for such a company to pay a big premium and
end up failing anyway.

I'd also want to look closer at the Micron situation, they're in a nasty
cyclical business. And they need serious talent at the top if they want to
stay in business.

